
Can You Charge a Tesla by Towing It? (With Ford Raptor) [video] - clouddrover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaGVoB4Zn-Y
======
azalemeth
TLDR: The short answer is "yes". (They claim a fuel economy of 13L/100km too,
apparently, which is...mildly terrible, but I guess better than being
completely stuck).

